# 08' TCR Advanced 0 vs. 2010 TCR Advanced



## osky (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey all, I own a 08' TCR Advanced 0 ISP, and am thinking about swapping my frame for the white/black TCR Advanced non isp. Am I downgrading in frames? What would i be gaining/losing if i make this switch?

Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi osky,

welcome to this forum!  

Being in search of a particular Giant frameset myself, I've lately collected all sorts of reviews, specs and other materials on Giant roadbikes.

At first take I thought that to be an easy question, but it turned out that none of the magazines I read (I'm located in Austria) has reviewed the '08 TCR Advanced 0 ISP.

So what I could dig out is a comparison of technical specs between the '08 and '09 TCR Advanced framesets (note: both non-ISP, both in size M/L).

What you'll see from the figures:

The '08 frameset was not at the top in terms of stability, but ranked among the best comfort-wise.

The '09 frameset shows considerably improved stability values (and earned the highest marks), but in contrast received only an average rating for frame compliance and a 'fail' for the poor fork compliance.

So there you have it... unfortunately that may all mean nothing to you, as you have an ISP-type frame, and, as they say, YMMV...  

Personal opinion: if you are getting the '10 model for the stylish new design, that's fine. But if you are not experiencing any stability issues, e.g. on a fast descent, the technical merits of the new frameset may not really benefit you. But these are just my .02$ ... 

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer

PS: Let us know, what you are deciding on!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Are you talking about the 2010 TCR Advanced or the 2010 TCR Advanced SL? If you're just looking at the standard TCR (Non SL) you should keep in mind that the 2008 TCR Advanced is made from T-800 carbon fiber and the standard 2010 model is T-700. The 2010 TCR Advanced SL is made from T-800 like the 2008 model. T-800 is apparently a higher grade of CF.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Below are the bikes I've been talking about in my post - no mention of the SL-version...  

To the best of my knowledge, the only difference between the '09 and '10 framesets is the paint scheme.

More on the carbon grades here:
http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/technology/Advanced/37/


Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------

